# Hello? Hello? Is this thing on?



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Is there anybody out there..

Christ its quiet in here this week.

In other news dudes punch each other in the face in some MMA... does that help? Hello?


----------



## Natasha (May 21, 2013)

It has been very quiet in here recently.

I also heard these dudes in MMA also like to choke each other...


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I heard that.. there was a crazy rumour that this one guy kicked another guy.. madness. LOL


----------



## Cakemaker (Nov 13, 2013)

Its the elbows that surprise most lol.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I know, unreal really.

If they're not careful somebody is going to get hurt.


----------



## Cakemaker (Nov 13, 2013)

Lol.

Have you seen the you tube video flying about showing UFC 1?

In it some fat guy literally gets a tooth kicked out.

I do love the sport though


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Christ............some ACTIVITY!!!!!

Now I post this I see no one else is online. Oh the *******ing irony!

On a serious note I do try and keep this place active with new threads, as well as the Twitter account but with twins and rotating shifts it's a sumbitch to keep up with. Essentially nightshifts and weekend shifts is the quiet time for me to post new stuff here.

Great to see we have regulars that keep checking in though


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh man, i feel old, the fact you are talking about the youtube footage of ufc 1 is depressing its also depressing that you have no idea that it was Teila Telui who had his teeth knocked out by Gerard Gordeau. I watched that back in 93 on hooky vhs. Gordeau got a nasty infection as he gashed his foot badly on Telui's tooth.


----------



## herbertguzman (Jan 24, 2014)

This information is new and interesting for me.


----------



## sore knuckles (Jan 20, 2014)

Cakemaker said:


> Its the elbows that surprise most lol.


Some people even strike with knees, it's obscene I tell you, why in my day when I disagreed with a fellow I'd stare at them really hard until they learned their lesson!

View attachment 575


----------



## sore knuckles (Jan 20, 2014)

Cakemaker said:


> Its the elbows that surprise most lol.


Some people even strike with knees, it's obscene I tell you, why in my day when I disagreed with a fellow I'd stare at them really hard until they learned their lesson!


----------



## IronShins (Jan 12, 2014)

AlanS said:


> Christ............some ACTIVITY!!!!!
> 
> Now I post this I see no one else is online. Oh the *******ing irony!
> 
> ...


You have twins, I do aswe'll mine are 11 months old and God they are by far the hardest thing I have ever done funny tough can't wait to get them sparring lol, how old are yours?


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Mine are 7 months old now, twin girls. Outnumbered in my house and I love it  no time to train though......yet.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Got my first due in april, I've got a girl coming too.. frnkly terrifying and awesome.


----------



## JN9 (Aug 10, 2011)

Also got my first due at the end of May... Hoping for a boy but all the old wife's tales are pointing towards a girl apparently...


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats all round guys  kids will soften you ruddy-faced lot yet ;-)


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

What age can they start BJJ classes?


----------

